# New Tape Delay from Echo Fix



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I always groincrushingly want but usually after getting my hands on one the novelty wears off in minutes, even the cool vintage and sought after units. Well,,., heres another and the best part is its crafted by local artisans at an affordable price

An Australian Company Has Just Announced A New Hardware Tape Echo Unit — Noisegate


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks great, sounds great. $2000 + shipping + taxes and duty = not so affordable  I've also wanted a Fulltone Tube Tape Echo but the price has held me back. Hard to get that sound out of my head though.

Echo Fix EF-X2 Tape Echo | Echo Fix


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

Definitely some groin crushing going on there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ricktoberfest said:


> Definitely some groin crushing going on there!


That’s just a love tap with a wooden spoon, you gotta pay full price to get the golf club to the groin experience


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I passed on a recently serviced EP-2 last fall. I'm not sure what I was thinking.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2019)

That looks like a Roland Space Echo clone.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

As a former TTE owner, these things take a lot of TLC and preventive maintenance -- ditched mine a couple years ago for a Belle Epoch Deluxe and never looked back.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I've been using a TTE for about 10 years, and really like it

I do make sure to unplug the right output jack if I'm not using it

that thing looks pretty neat though:

Catalinbread | Mechanisms of Music


----------



## BadHiwatt (May 9, 2017)

I had a TTE for a few years, it wasn’t integral to my sound, so I switched it for a Volante instead. I’m much happier now.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

I had a TTE for years. Eventually I bought an El Capistan because it was more practical and sold the TTE five or six years later because it wasn’t seeing any use.

Recently replaced the El Capistan with an MXR Echoplex.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

What’s with all the “replacing”? I just seem to buy more delay pedals and keep the old ones too.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

Getting an Ep3 was the missing ingredient. Ill suck up the maintenance hassle for the sound. Plus i love hearing the clicks and whorls......rock n roll lol


----------

